# Are Problems With In-Laws Getting in the Way of Your Relationship?



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Do problems with your in-laws (e.g., parents, siblings, extended family, etc.) interfere with your relationship?

Navigating in-law dynamics is challenging for many couples. When conflict in this domain occurs, it can drive a wedge between partners. Problems may arise when the following cycles occur:

*Cycle 1: IN-LAWS VS. US*

Here one or both of your families gets in the way of your relationship, and while you BOTH agree it’s a problem, you may not know how to manage the situation. For example, in-laws may not be very accepting of the partner or may be intrusive by not respecting boundaries, undermining your decision making, and/or give their unwanted opinion about everything.

*Cycle 2: YOUR FAMILY IS TOO CLOSE! VS. THEY AREN’T CLOSE ENOUGH!*

In this cycle, partners interact very differently with their own families or have different expectations about how close one should be with their family. For example, partners can disagree on how much time to spend with the in-laws or how much information about the relationship should be shared.

To read the rest of the tips, click here:


----------

